# ...



## sykgutt (Mar 14, 2008)

whats up with that picture "the snorkle"

http://squattheplanet.com/gallery/d/586 ... norkle.jpg

it was on the front page when i looked...

hahahaha


----------



## Labea (Mar 14, 2008)

im confused.... what the hell!?!?!

I DIDNT KNOW THIS WAS A PORNOGRAPHIC SITE AS WELL!

haha jesus


----------

